# 250 hd channels in dish network?!



## ynotrhyme (Jan 27, 2012)

i Just spoke with a Dish Network representative and he told me there are 250 HD channels in Puerto Rico? Is this true or is he smoking the crack pipe?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ynotrhyme said:


> i Just spoke with a Dish Network representative and he told me there are 250 HD channels in Puerto Rico? Is this true or is he smoking the crack pipe?


DISH's website only claims 96 HDs in the US in AEP (America's Everything Package).
( http://www.dishnetwork.com/hdtv/default.aspx and select AEP.)

There is a package called HD 250, but it does not include 250 HD channels. It includes the HD versions of the channels in AT 250 (America's Top 250) which is 75 HD channels at my last count.


----------



## MCHuf (Oct 9, 2011)

James Long said:


> There is a package called HD 250, but it does not include 250 HD channels. It includes the HD versions of the channels in AT 250 (America's Top 250) which is 75 HD channels at my last count.


HD250? 
How do you get that package and how much does it cost?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

MCHuf said:


> HD250?
> How do you get that package and how much does it cost?


It's AT250 with HD Free for Life,my billing still says AT 250,but at the bottom it says HD250 Free.It's $69.99 it advertises over 74 HD channels,I counted 80,when I add my 5 HD Local channels.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

I never underestimate the ridicules things a CSR comes out with, but in this case I sense a misunderstanding.


----------



## MCHuf (Oct 9, 2011)

Jhon69 said:


> It's AT250 with HD Free for Life,my billing still says AT 250,but at the bottom it says HD250 Free.It's $69.99 it advertises over 74 HD channels,I counted 80,when I add my 5 HD Local channels.


Then it would be the AT 250 package. Nothing special then.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

MCHuf said:


> Then it would be the AT 250 package. Nothing special then.


AT250 = the AT250 package *SD* + $10 for HD _if you want HD_ without free for life.
HD250 = the AT250 package with free HD

AT250 does not automatically mean HD, there are more SD subscribers than HD subscribers. So it is something special......


----------



## MCHuf (Oct 9, 2011)

tampa8 said:


> AT250 = the AT250 package *SD* + $10 for HD _if you want HD_ without free for life.
> HD250 = the AT250 package with free HD
> 
> AT250 does not automatically mean HD, there are more SD subscribers than HD subscribers. So it is something special......


When James Long mentioned HD250, I had thought that it was a undisclosed package (used for retentions). Seeing that it's the AT 250 w/free HD, doesn't make it that special. I currently have the AT 200 w/free HD. Dish Network with free HD is still priced close to other providers who are charging extra for HD. The main price differences between Dish and others are due to channel line-ups and equipment fees. Hence the "not that special" comment.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is HD 250 vs HD250 Free. AT 250 is separate. People with HD 250 of either flavor should see AT 250 on their bill. Whether or not it is "HD 250 Free" depends on if one has "free HD for life".


----------

